# FreeBSD can't get all email



## Mikaelhijau (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to FreeBSD. We have an email-server-postfix and recently, our ip-provider, told us that they change the ip for us. I've changed the ip and gateway...and now our mail can't receive from all provider
(one of the email that's not getting into is from gmail).

However, from the gmail, there's no notification that the email wasn't sent, and the spam area is empty.

There's also these notifications sent to our postserver.

Transcript of session follows.

```
Out: 220 mail.example.com ESMTP Postfix
In: EHLO mail-yx0-f172.google.com
Out: 250-mail.example.com 
Out: 250-PIPELINING
Out: 250-SIZE 10240000
Out: 250-VRFY
Out: 250-ETRN
Out: 250-STARTTLS
Out: 250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN
Out: 250-AUTH=PLAIN LOGIN
Out: 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
Out: 250-8BITMIME
Out: 250 DSN
In: STARTTLS
Out: 454 4.3.0 TLS not available due to local problem
In: QUIT
Out: 221 2.0.0 Bye
```
Any idea how to fix these? Thanks man


----------



## Mikaelhijau (Feb 17, 2011)

Well.....I figured that the email was actually sent.....after like an hour....and the reports keep on sended to postmaster.

Anyone could figure what's the matter? thanks


----------



## davidgurvich (Feb 17, 2011)

Have you looked in the postfix error logs?  Or the mail logs?  Also, TLS is a certificate based system.  If you have changed something about your system new certificates may be needed.

In fact, that is the error in the list you give above.


----------



## Mikaelhijau (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, how to check the postfix error logs? Sorry...I'm very new at FreeBSD/postfix =/

> If you have changed something about your system new certificates may be needed.

How to apply for new certificates?

The only thing that's changed in the system is the ip address, gateway, and the domain name changed to the new ip address...

BTW, ymail can send very good and from our one user to another...

Just from gmail it was delayed one hour after those error messages also sent to postmaster.


----------

